# Survey: Running distances



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Of those of you who have ways of tracking your hedgehog's running (odometers on wheels), what's their usual run-distance? I know at least one person keeps a spreadsheet, but I'm mostly just looking for averages or min/max nightly distances.

I read somewhere that wild hedgehogs traverse a 5-10 mile circuit nightly, but I can't find the source & didn't note if that was talking about European or African hedgehogs.

Thank you!


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Whoops, just saw the archive post on the same topic. It looks like some are in the 1-2 miles/night, some in the 5-7miles/night, and a few marathoners in the 10-12miles/night. Sound about right?


----------



## GoodandPlenty (Feb 4, 2012)

'Average' will vary according to the wheel. Sophie has a really good wheel. On a junky wheel she might put in the same effort and have lower averages. IMO, the wheel being used to some degree skews comparison of data.

Here is quick clip of average miles, average speed, and actual time. 21 July 2013 - 27 February 2012

Miles per night. (Blank slots or slots with 0.00 indicate 'No Data Available'.)


---edit---
Forum can't handle formatting of data.

Maybe I'll strip out data and post links to Excel docs later.

Current average speed for Sophie is currently 1.55 mph. Has been has high as 2.0 mph. Current distance averages from 1 to 4 miles per night (toward the low end). Has averaged as high as 5 - 10 miles per night (for weeks and months at a time). Life stage (age and health) makes a big difference. You have to consider not just 'the average of now', but what does 'now' mean. The trend of lifetime data is far more valuable and useful.


----------



## GoodandPlenty (Feb 4, 2012)

http://www.serenebreezes.com/misc-files/data-compilation.xlsx

Okay, I did a quick data strip from my Excel files. A lot of formatting was lost but the data is all there. Data range: 21 July 2013 to 27 February 2012 (6 weeks old exactly). (Empty slots or 0.00 indicates that data is missing.)

Included data: date, mileage, average speed, actual time.

Looks like most (all?) of the formatting is there for average speed. The data is much easier to follow for trends if you bracket ranges with a background color. If you are interested enough, obviously you can easily do that yourself by adding back some formatting.


----------



## jayjay_87 (Jul 28, 2013)

hey i was wondering how to dtart my own post??


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

GoodandPlenty: Thank you for the data! Yes, I expect quite a bit of variation from age, mood, health, equipment, along with the individual hedgehogs. I'm mostly looking for order-of-magnitude ("My hedgehog ran 5mi/night for most of his life") and crazy outliers ("The fastest hedgie that ever was ran topped out at 6mph!!!") to get a sense of context for hedgehog-behaviour. They have a lot more individual variation in lifestyle than I gave them credit for before I was personally involved with a hedgehog!

JayJay: Navigate to the right section of the forum ("Health" "Personality and Behaviour" etc) so you can see a long list of posts on similar topics. In the upper left corner at the top of the list of threads, you'll see a "New Thread" button. Good luck!


----------

